
A Crash Course in Sales Hacking and Deal Closing [video] - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/post/66796387263/a-crash-course-in-sales-hacking-and-deal-closing
======
diminoten
...what is happening right now in this comments section? I came here to get a
thoughtful response about the video, or a brief description at least (videos
at work aren't a fantastic idea), and all I see currently are "great video!"
and "Steli is neato!"

Also, title seems click-baity.

This smells.

~~~
SteliE
hey! this is steli (from the talk), sorry I didn't have the time to turn the
talk into a blog post yet (will do sometime soon).

I have lots of friends on HN so this translates into a lot of praise which is
good for my ego but not really useful to the community. srry about that!

Just uploaded my slides to slideshare to give you a bit of content. check it
out to decide if you wanna invest 45mins to watch the talk later :)

[http://www.slideshare.net/SteliEfti/deal-closing-sales-
hacki...](http://www.slideshare.net/SteliEfti/deal-closing-sales-hacking-
closeio?utm_source=ss&utm_medium=upload&utm_campaign=quick-view)

~~~
diminoten
It'd be good if your friends brought contributory conversation to HN rather
than simply voting on your content when you ask them to.

Thanks for the non-video format though, I will look at it.

------
alanc1
Most of the comments in this thread seem to be added by people who are
associated with the OP.

------
dan301
Good stuff Steli! Btw - Close.io is an awesome product with even better
service.

------
gopher1
When did sales and biz dev become "hacking"?

Can we put this nonsense to bed already?

~~~
SteliE
Steli here from the talk :)

Sales hacking in this context means using very leveraged strategies to get to
results a lot faster with less resources.

This talk is focused on founders who need to hustle and close customers fast
without any prior credibility and sales experience.

I agree that "hacking" is overused these days but I still decided to use it
because it attracts the right audience and creates the right expectations if
that makes sense

~~~
ForHackernews
"very leveraged strategies"

What does that even mean, in this context? "Leveraged" has a specific meaning
in physics/engineering, in finance, and negotiation, but I don't know what it
would mean in the context of sales. Like go into a lot of debt to spend money
on marketing?

~~~
Radim
Sacrifice personal sense of comfort and shame, to get better results faster?
;)

I've already trained my brain to filter buzzwords like "hustling" or "hacking"
or "disrupt" etc, so this doesn't bother me. The talk was ace. I was at
Pioneers two weeks ago but only caught the 2nd half of it. Huge thanks for
putting this on youtube!

------
gregd9288
I am currently the Director of Sales @ Krossover Intelligence. I have worked
with Steli in the past and he is a master of sales techniques. His tactics are
efficient and most of all they work.

~~~
SteliE
I <3 you Greg! Thanks for the kind words and support!

This talk is very much the result of hundreds of sales office hours I had with
founders.

I hope it helps lots of entrepreneurs out there hustle better :)

------
aantix
This was an amazing talk, thank-you for putting it together Steli.

------
Dariush
I was head of Marketing & Sales @ TrekkSoft until September 2013. Steli gave
very valuable advice how to get our sales going.

~~~
SteliE
Thanks Darius :)

Here a article on VentureBeat I wrote about why I'm giving free sales office
hours and you might want to do that too:
[http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/28/office-
hours/](http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/28/office-hours/)

------
raybeorn
Amazed at what I learned from a 45 min video.

------
Lissajous
Awesome advice from a great person!

------
lxrchtt
Good stuff!

